# BBQ Grill Incident



## KWO361 (Mar 19, 2014)

BBQ Grill Incident - Something come across my computer here at work and wanted to share with all.

Thanks


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Good reason not to use a wire brush.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

A good brush usually doesn't lose bristles easy. I always tap on the grates to knock anything sitting on it off.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

snapperlicious said:


> A good brush usually doesn't lose bristles easy. I always tap on the grates to knock anything sitting on it off.


Yep, the junk they sell at the big box stores as wire brushes is worthless. The ones from a welding supply store will last for years and never lose a bristle. They are usually cheaper than the chinese junk too.


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

must have been a dang good burger to not chew it up any and notice a peice of wire in it


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Little bitty piece of bone drives me nuts.Can't believe I'd miss a wire.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Wire brush followed up with an onion does the trick. And like HP mentioned, cheap wire brushes are to blame.


----------



## baymaster in wylie (Oct 4, 2014)

I use foil soaked in oil.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Another tip and just something to think about. When using a pit with a fire box, open the lid to the cooking grill as well when using lighter fluid to soak your coals before lighting. Good friend of mines brother/also a friend of mine went to put more fluid on the coals after they barely were embered ten or so minutes before. Sprayed a decent bit on the not so grey coals with the main lid closed. Came back to light it while standing to the side of the pit/in front of the damper of the side firebox and the vapor from the lighter fluid that was trapped up higher in the cooking area ignited and blew up. With him being in front of the damper/left of the pit facing it, it essentially went off like a cannon and blew him across the yard onto his bulkhead right next to the canal. Knocked him out and really could've been worse if it put another couple of feet in the water with him being out. Anyway it happened a few months ago and it put him in the burn unit in BAMC three hours away. Third degree burns from his thighs down as he was wearing shorts. He's still only able to do a little yard work as he can't be outside in the sun for any amount of time. Which also means he hasn't fished since then which sux. Has a boat on the lift outside his back door and just can't get back on the water yet.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

sotexhookset said:


> Another tip and just something to think about. When using a pit with a fire box, open the lid to the cooking grill as well when using lighter fluid to soak your coals before lighting. Good friend of mines brother/also a friend of mine went to put more fluid on the coals after they barely were embered ten or so minutes before. Sprayed a decent bit on the not so grey coals with the main lid closed. Came back to light it while standing to the side of the pit/in front of the damper of the side firebox and the vapor from the lighter fluid that was trapped up higher in the cooking area ignited and blew up. With him being in front of the damper/left of the pit facing it, it essentially went off like a cannon and blew him across the yard onto his bulkhead right next to the canal. Knocked him out and really could've been worse if it put another couple of feet in the water with him being out. Anyway it happened a few months ago and it put him in the burn unit in BAMC three hours away. Third degree burns from his thighs down as he was wearing shorts. He's still only able to do a little yard work as he can't be outside in the sun for any amount of time. Which also means he hasn't fished since then which sux. Has a boat on the lift outside his back door and just can't get back on the water yet.


Yep! Had mine go poof a couple times over the years for the same reason.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

I've been using the same wire brush for years and the bristles are intact. I brush the pit before and after cooking. I use a metal spatula to scrape the grate thoroughly before and after, if I see anything I'll use aluminum foil. It only takes a few minutes to do it right.

I use a chimney to light my charcoal, no lighter fluid needed.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

I haven't used lighter fluid for years.


----------



## tlt_tamu (Apr 17, 2013)

sotexhookset said:


> Another tip and just something to think about. When using a pit with a fire box, open the lid to the cooking grill as well when using lighter fluid to soak your coals before lighting. Good friend of mines brother/also a friend of mine went to put more fluid on the coals after they barely were embered ten or so minutes before. Sprayed a decent bit on the not so grey coals with the main lid closed. Came back to light it while standing to the side of the pit/in front of the damper of the side firebox and the vapor from the lighter fluid that was trapped up higher in the cooking area ignited and blew up. With him being in front of the damper/left of the pit facing it, it essentially went off like a cannon and blew him across the yard onto his bulkhead right next to the canal. Knocked him out and really could've been worse if it put another couple of feet in the water with him being out. Anyway it happened a few months ago and it put him in the burn unit in BAMC three hours away. Third degree burns from his thighs down as he was wearing shorts. He's still only able to do a little yard work as he can't be outside in the sun for any amount of time. Which also means he hasn't fished since then which sux. Has a boat on the lift outside his back door and just can't get back on the water yet.


I always use a Pear burner; aka propane torch, much safer and more effective. Makes a great present for anybody who bbq's. I hope your buddys recovery goes well and he can get back on the water soon.


----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

I knew a guy in high school that started having really bad stomach problems and they couldn't figure it out for a while. Apparently a piece of wire brush got stuck in his intestines and it turned gain green and he had to get part of his intestines removedí ½í¸¬


----------

